# Toshiba Vegas Summer League: Raptors watch



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/


Raptors vs. Wizards, 7PM (10PM EST?), tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Rockets have Lonny Baxter and Mamadou N'Diaye on their summer team. It's a horrible team, BTW.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The Rockets have Lonny Baxter and Mamadou N'Diaye on their summer team. It's a horrible team, BTW.



Horrible team that just won 88-80 against the blazers...

martell webster with 29 
brandon roy 12 points 8 assists 

lamarcus aldridge .......... suckd


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/
> 
> 
> Raptors vs. Wizards, 7PM (10PM EST?), tonight.


9 I think.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

what channel?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> 9 I think.


Ok. I wasn't sure which time zone Vegas was in.



Mr_B said:


> what channel?


Not on.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> lamarcus aldridge .......... suckd


I liked this quote from DraftExpress about the game:



> Aldridge’s rebounding was a bit of a concern today. On numerous occasions he just stood around as the ball came off the rim and refused to go after it, possibly expecting <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=578>PJ Tucker</a> or Brad Buckman to come and do the dirty work for him.


:biggrin:


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

LaMarcus with 8 pts and 3 rebs. Now Bargs will break out with a solid double-double.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If you guys remember, Bosh and Villanueva were so-so rebounders in summer league.

One thing to keep in mind is that the NBA has rookie officials, too. They are often worse than regular NBA officials--which puts them slightly ahead of WWE refs.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> If you guys remember, Bosh and Villanueva were so-so rebounders in summer league.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that the NBA has rookie officials, too. They are often worse than regular NBA officials--which puts them slightly ahead of WWE refs.



:rofl:


but i dont think stats really matter until pre-season, imo summer league is just to get oriented with some of your teammates coaches and to get in shape.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

speedythief said:


> If you guys remember, Bosh and Villanueva were so-so rebounders in summer league.


And it translated into the NBA where they were so-so rebounders too.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ballyhoo said:


> And it translated into the NBA where they were so-so rebounders too.


inconsistend and so-so are two different things


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> If you guys remember, Bosh and Villanueva were so-so rebounders in summer league.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that the NBA has rookie officials, too. They are often worse than regular NBA officials--which puts them slightly ahead of WWE refs.


 ROFL


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i like brandon roy's stats

12 points 8 assists 5 boards. great statline.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Randy Foye 23 points and 3 steals from 9/17 shooting --- Not bad


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> Randy Foye 23 points and 3 steals from 9/17 shooting --- Not bad


35 mins, 0 assists. lol, i smell a gilbert arenas


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

From Draft Express:



> Bargnani didn’t waste any time showing us why he was drafted with the 1st
> overall pick. In the first three minutes of the game he hit
> one mid-range jumper, one NBA three and two free throws.
> Bargnani drew quite a few fouls in the first half with his
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

UPDATE: Raptors 52 - Wizards 39 @ halftime

i wonder who's doing the scoring for us.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

Sweet!!!! Were up 52-39 at halftime acording to draftexpress and all they said was that "Bargnani put on a great offensive showing."


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

aizn said:


> UPDATE: Raptors 52 - Wizards 39 @ halftime
> 
> i wonder who's doing the scoring for us.


Who else :banana: 

AB :cheers:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Ballyhoo said:


> From Draft Express:


WOW

16-18 points IN THE FIRST HALF. awesome. great start


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

AB sounds sweet so far. Maybe he'll contribute quicker than expected?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

aizn said:


> 35 mins, 0 assists. lol, i smell a gilbert arenas


Gilbert Arenas is better than anything Toronto ever had at PG. You can book that


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

great news but lets keep in mind that this is summer league here


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great so far for Bargnani. Offensively anyway. Hopefully he'll be more Dirk and Pau than Darko and Skita.


Aldridge will be a lot slower to develop than Bargnani by the way. He had a decent first game defensively I guess. Not a lot of rebounds, but altered an estimated 8 shots and blocked 2 that weren't in the stat sheet. 

Roy will also put up weird numbers because he is playing PG for the Blazers in summer league. 


Good luck going forward Raptors, Bargnani looks like the real deal.


----------



## Shack (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/documents/BoxScoresTemp/washington v toronto-game4.htm

final line
20 points, 4 boards, 2 blocks in 29 mins with a lot of ball hoggin from some players.. good first showing for AB.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Strong showing for Graham I hope he picks it up this year


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like joey had a good game too with 22 pts! Looks like he was also beating up the compitition!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

PJ Tucker and Andre Barrett did some pretty nice things too, Barrett with a 5/1 assist to TO ratio and Tucker with 3 O-Rebs and 2 steals.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I know it's not much to get exited over...but it's working


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The Rockets have Lonny Baxter and Mamadou N'Diaye on their summer team. It's a horrible team, BTW.


Good call . Apparently John Lucas III ran right by Brandon Roy time and time again.

Has anyone else noticed that the shooters tend to star in SL games? Steve Novak, Josh Davis, 'Skita (in the past), Kevin Martin, Casey Jacobsen, Jason Kapono, guys like that. Maybe it's part of the way the game is played.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

We all knew that AB's a talented player. 
The question is what will he do when his jumper isn't falling.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> We all knew that AB's a talented player.
> The question is what will he do when his jumper isn't falling.



Give the ball to bosh.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Good call . Apparently John Lucas III ran right by Brandon Roy time and time again.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the shooters tend to star in SL games? Steve Novak, Josh Davis, 'Skita (in the past), Kevin Martin, Casey Jacobsen, Jason Kapono, guys like that. Maybe it's part of the way the game is played.



Brandon Roy might be able to run the offense, but is not a pg. Quicker players will abuse him.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Roy can cover a lot of NBA guards. AI & Parker abuse everybody. Roy may be paired with a smaller "combo" guard (Alston/Wesley) who covers PGs and he cover the SG.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> Give the ball to bosh.


 that and he has the ability to drive to the hole... left and right.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wind161 said:


> that and he has the ability to drive to the hole... left and right.



I sure can't wait to see him prove himself next year :biggrin:


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

what really impressed me is that he was able to drive and score relatively easily against an nba type quality athlete like blatche, who's supposed to be uber-athletic.....to me, this is a very encouraging sign...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice to see that there was no hint of hesitation in Bargnani's game. Attack mode.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Roy can cover a lot of NBA guards. AI & Parker abuse everybody. Roy may be paired with a smaller "combo" guard (Alston/Wesley) who covers PGs and he cover the SG.


but...roy's not on the rockets.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps/Kings late this afternoon.

Ron Artest should play.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> Give the ball to bosh.


agreed.
but bargs showing his offensive games can make up (a least a bit) of what we lost with Charlie


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

almost an hour into the game, nothing yet reported at the vegas summer league site.
I guess they update after the game ends.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

TRON said:


> almost an hour into the game, nothing yet reported at the vegas summer league site.
> I guess they update after the game ends.


ummm the game hasnt started yet, Vegas is 3 hours behind us, so 3 o clock their time would be about 6 our time....


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ Ah, right...

I just thought they were busy watching the soccer game to updae the site :biggrin:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> ummm the game hasnt started yet, Vegas is 3 hours behind us, so 3 o clock their time would be about 6 our time....


2 hours.

game's an hour in. nothing reported yet.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

nine.three rebounds / Game

is so so?!?
--------


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Box Score 

Bargnani:

MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
28 5-8 2-2 0-0 0 2 2 0 0 0 4 10 12

These rebounding numbers aren't too impressive. 10 Personal fouls in 28 minutes.

Good offensive percentages.

Draftexpress Recap

No mention of the fouls.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=65

slightly off topic.. but anyone notice Omar Cook & Juan Mendez are playing for NOH?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Bargnani with 10 fouls.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I spoke to someone recently who suggested that Bargnani will take some time to learn how the referee's call games in the NBA.

I guess the European refs allow much more clutching and grabing (to steal a hockey phrase) than NBA. 

I really hope Mitchell et. al. are working with Andrea to increase his effectivnes on the glass.

I like that he's putting the ball on the floor and taking it to the net.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Bargs with 10 fouls and Joey with 7 fouls
Humphries with another solid game, but 4-14 from the floor - just like Barrett who had a good game, but finished 4-14 from the floor

Tucker played 14 more mins than the first game (he played 7 in the first game), yet he finished with the same number of rebounds (4), one more point (4), two more PF's and TO's and 0 FT attempts


Summer league though, so none of this matters
But if Tucker can't put up somewhat decent numbers during summer league, then it might be hard for him during the season (if we keep him)​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lol, ten fouls, that's awesome. After six they're considered techs aren't they?

I think I remember Hoff getting ten or more fouls in summer league before.

There were 74 fouls called in this game by the officials. Get this: the Kings had 49 free throw attempts, the Raptors had 18. And the Kings had 35 personal fouls!

These games are hilarious.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So in the first two games, Andrea is shooting .632 from the field and .800 from three.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the refs are learning too. I remember one of the DE guys saying how the game had no flow at all. Some is on the players, the rest is on the whistle happy refs.

At least there is no diving in ball. I mean maybe if Bargnani was Portuguese he'd find a way but...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> At least there is no diving in ball.


What are you talking about? The ARGENTINIAN guy clearly grew up in a soccer nation, and brought those "skills" to San Antonio.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Kris Humphries with a double-double, a block, a steal and an assist. Not too shabby.

Renaldo Balkman has been very impressive. No, not his 7ppg 4 rpg statline. It's that, acccording to the Knick's roster, he has grown 3 inches in 10 days. Apparently, he's now 6-8!

:rofl:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Kris Humphries with a double-double, a block, a steal and an assist. Not too shabby.
> 
> Renaldo Balkman has been very impressive. No, not his 7ppg 4 rpg statline. It's that, acccording to the Knick's roster, he has grown 3 inches in 10 days. Apparently, he's now 6-8!
> 
> :rofl:


They must have measured him with a pair of jump soles on................. :banana:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> So in the first two games, Andrea is shooting .632 from the field and .800 from three.


i have it as 57% from three...still damn good.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just a reminder that the Raps are playing the Celtics at 12pm Vegas time. So Draftexpress.com should have half-time updates at around 4pm ET. Cheers.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> Kris Humphries with a double-double, a block, a steal and an assist. Not too shabby.
> 
> Renaldo Balkman has been very impressive. No, not his 7ppg 4 rpg statline. It's that, acccording to the Knick's roster, he has grown 3 inches in 10 days. Apparently, he's now 6-8!
> 
> :rofl:


isiah sure likes to inflate things.

the knicks' payroll, marbury's ego, renaldo balkman's height.

so glad you are not in toronto anymore zeke.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Flush said:


> I spoke to someone recently who suggested that Bargnani will take some time to learn how the referee's call games in the NBA.
> 
> I guess the European refs allow much more clutching and grabing (to steal a hockey phrase) than NBA.
> 
> ...



Well they do call more things as fouls in the NBA now, especially this season, but it won't take him that long. I mean, the summer leagues have fouls like that all the time, even Amare Stoudemire had 10 fouls in a game.

Edit: Also, Stoudemires 10 were in a game in ths summer league, not during his rookie season.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

So the Raps are getting their asses kicked by the Celtics, 60-39, after 3 quarters.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> So the Raps are getting their asses kicked by the Celtics, 60-39, after 3 quarters.


Yea I thought so, Celtics probably have the best summerleague team overall.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

95 - 49 Celts. :laugh:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

what the hell? did they stop the game after 3 quarters cause it was too embarrassing?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Got destroyed. AB on a WC hangover? Waiting on the box score.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Daamn. We got torched by 49 pts...:dead:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

green with 23 and gomes with 22 


am embarrased and upset we didnt draft green


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> green with 23 and gomes with 22
> 
> 
> am embarrased and upset we didnt draft green


 I have to disagree. First off, remember his family's and his reaction when Raps passed him on? Green didn't want to be in TO. Secondly, you need to compare him to the player we drafted, which was Joey Graham, and he didn't all that bad this game either. Thirdly, its SL....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wind161 said:


> I have to disagree. First off, remember his family's and his reaction when Raps passed him on? Green didn't want to be in TO. Secondly, you need to compare him to the player we drafted, which was Joey Graham, and he didn't all that bad this game either. Thirdly, its SL....



Nope dont remember any reactions it doesnt matter wheather he wanted to play here the kid would have had to play here. As for Joey Graham i wasnt meaning to diss on him at all but Green will be a superstar Graham will not...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

graham with 20 points on 5-12 shooting also 7 boards with 4 offensive 

humphries 12 points 7 boards also 

il mago just 10 points and some awful shooting tonight...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Just about 90 fouls called in this game. 100 may be on the horizon. Insanity.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

A foul every 33 seconds. :rotf:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

They may want to rethink this no foul out rule at the summer leagues...this is getting stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

skip_dawg! said:


> Nope dont remember any reactions it doesnt matter wheather he wanted to play here the kid would have had to play here. As for Joey Graham i wasnt meaning to diss on him at all but Green will be a superstar Graham will not...


 Usually when a player doesn't want to play in a certain city, they'll be lacking the desire and passion to work hard and give everything they have for the team.

Why do you think general managers always say "We want players who can play and who want to play for us" ?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

30% shooting to 60%. Kris and Joey not so well for the most shots.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

can we please stop this hate on Joey, no he is a flashy player but he can get it done he is going to be a good NBA player


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Usually when a player doesn't want to play in a certain city, they'll be lacking the desire and passion to work hard and give everything they have for the team.
> 
> Why do you think general managers always say "We want players who can play and who want to play for us" ?


I do not believe this true for rookies because the team that drafted them they need to perform on or their careers are going nowhere. Ofcourse he probably would have left ASAP so Graham will be the better choice.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Green's dunk over Bargnani was the #1 play, on the sportsnet AM 3 play. Wasn't much Ab could have done on the play as it was 2 on 1. He did look kind of lazy on the play however, didn't see to give much effort.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Not sure if anyone noticed this, but in the game vs. Sac Bargs had 10 FOULS.....
Joey and Humphries had 7 each.....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

These refs seem to be handing out fouls like halloween candy. Someone said there was a foul every 33 seconds in the Boston game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

undefined_playa said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed this, but in the game vs. Sac Bargs had 10 FOULS.....
> Joey and Humphries had 7 each.....


And Amare has had at least 10 in the past two games.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Boxscore - Toronto vs. Goldenstate 

box score finally up. 

some more foul and turn over trouble for bargs...but you have to love the 11 boards. 

didn't someone say he had never had a double digit rebounding game before? well he does now. 

also nice to see pj tucker getting it going after a quiet first few.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

crimedog said:


> Boxscore - Toronto vs. Goldenstate
> 
> box score finally up.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that tucker showed up - I have no idea about his play but the numbers he has had thus far have been a long way away from sparkling.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

We lost 70-65 against the Cavs today
Box score not up yet​


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone play well?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Cavs-Raps box score 

Bargs: 8 mins, 3 points, 1 foul
Graham: 31 mins, 12 points, 4 rebs, 5 fouls
Tucker: 28 mins, 17 points, 7 rebs, 4 TO's, 4 fouls

Other end, Steven Graham had 13 points, Shannon Brown had 17 points, Brandon Hunter had 12 rebs​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Only 70 fouls? Refs put the whistles away tonight, lol.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^:rofl: x .5


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nwt said:


> Cavs-Raps box score
> 
> Bargs: 8 mins, 3 points, 1 foul
> Graham: 31 mins, 12 points, 4 rebs, 5 fouls
> ...


 hopefully they are just resting AB and he isnt hurt


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

madman said:


> hopefully they are just resting AB and he isnt hurt


I've seen it too.
Nothing has been told about an injury, so I hope they just gave Tucker some PT.


----------

